# DSG Problems



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been experiencing problems with my 2013 Beetle Turbo's DSG transmission from the start. Initially the entire car would jerk repeatedly when the DSG was shifting from 1 to 2. This was "fixed" after a couple of attempts... nothing replaced, but they fiddled with the software. Now I'm hearing rattling noises coming from the engine area when accelerating at speeds under 10 MPH. This was the exact same speed as before when the car was bucking. Of course I'm being told this noise is "normal" from the transmission.

I doubt there will be a solution until the transmission fails - which will more than likely be after I part with this car.

Just wanted to give potential buyers a heads up and a word of advice. Avoid the DSG. If you get a bad one you will have headaches. My 2012 Beetle Turbo had a "good" one. My 2013 Beetle Turbo has a BAD one.

In my research I found a recent article that discusses DSG recalls in China. Interesting there are no recalls here in the USA.

2013-03-20
Volkswagen to recall 384,181 vehicles for DSG issues
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/769494.shtml#.UWiYOHAebIo


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

smpeck said:


> I've been experiencing problems with my 2013 Beetle Turbo's DSG transmission from the start. Initially the entire car would jerk repeatedly when the DSG was shifting from 1 to 2. This was "fixed" after a couple of attempts... nothing replaced, but they fiddled with the software. Now I'm hearing rattling noises coming from the engine area when accelerating at speeds under 10 MPH. This was the exact same speed as before when the car was bucking. Of course I'm being told this noise is "normal" from the transmission.
> 
> I doubt there will be a solution until the transmission fails - which will more than likely be after I part with this car.
> 
> ...


I know what it's like to be grumpy with the car not performing how you'd like it to. that said, people should NOT be avoiding DSG. I've owned five VWs since the technology debuted and none have had DSG issues, and those that potentially could were the subject of a proactive tsb and extended warranty. China the US or Europe.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I've had 3 VWs with dsg with zero problems the wife's 2011 cc had a software update early on, but that's about it.

With the beetle I went manual, just for the fun factor.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Hardware and software, the DSG receives updates via software, supposedly refining its operation.

The only thing that i've experienced in my 2010 GTI and the '13 beetle is the vehicle wants to surge from a start, most noticeable when i am maneuvering in close quarters, ie in and out of the garage.

Other than that, which, i think this is a characteristic of the the DSG, they have been rock solid.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad to hear others are not having problems. 

However... recalls, extensions of warranties for known problems, and the abundance of documented issues online are certainly worth consideration. Buyer beware.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

i have had gelons of vw w/dsg and none have had issues. if there is debris in the trans oil, it can trigger some internal sensors. try a complete drain and reprogram.

from my geeky vw guru brother...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> i have had gelons of vw w/dsg and none have had issues. if there is debris in the trans oil, it can trigger some internal sensors. try a complete drain and reprogram.
> 
> from my geeky vw guru brother...


I remember 'The Car Doctor on the radio, who actually still works in and runs his own repair/
service facility in N.J.,say that when customers of his who owned Honda's, decided to use a 
trany fluid other than that from Honda, slippage would occur. However, once Honda fluid 
replaced the aftermarket fluid, all problems went away.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

smpeck said:


> Glad to hear others are not having problems.
> 
> However... recalls, extensions of warranties for known problems, and the abundance of documented issues online are certainly worth consideration. Buyer beware.


Documented issues in China? I'd love to see the support documentation indicating the mechatronics unit they're using is identical to those in ROW and have been supplied by the same supplier vs a Chinese consortium. It's akin to saying no one should buy any automatic hondas due to the issue the late '00 accords had.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

If I'm reading it correctly, it sounds like you've had 1 dealership try twice to fix the problem. Why don't you try another dealership and see if they can find the problem you are describing? :thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

smpeck said:


> I've been experiencing problems with my 2013 Beetle Turbo's DSG transmission from the start. Initially the entire car would jerk repeatedly when the DSG was shifting from 1 to 2. This was "fixed" after a couple of attempts... nothing replaced, but they fiddled with the software. Now I'm hearing rattling noises coming from the engine area when accelerating at speeds under 10 MPH. This was the exact same speed as before when the car was bucking. Of course I'm being told this noise is "normal" from the transmission.
> 
> I doubt there will be a solution until the transmission fails - which will more than likely be after I part with this car.
> 
> ...


I had the EXACT same problem with my 12' Beetle turbo...my fix was simple but very irritating...
the car was special ordered by a girl and she decided she didnt want it so it sat at that dealership a while before being transferred to my dealership. I had no problems with the car til 2 months later when it did the same thing you are describing. They found out that it wasnt the transmission, though it felt like it at the time...I have the DSG too...it was 3 quarts low of oil. :facepalm: Well I was pissed as you can imagine.  They did a full oil change and have had no problems since. Maybe dealerships have a habit of not checking the oil before selling a car now. Anyways, go check your oil and hope that its as simple as that. :beer:

I know it sounds stupid and illogical but its true.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

I check my oil after every gas fill-up, just to make sure the TSI isn't burning oil or going through oil at a fast rate. Driving with little or no oil is one of the main causes of blow by, so you should pay extra attention to how fast your engine goes through oil. Especially if it's the turbo, regardless of manual or DSG!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine did it at speeds of 1-10 mph and felt like the DSG was about to fall out of the car. That was only on a cold start though. After about 10mph or so, it wouldnt do it again. Trust me, I keep a close eye on it now. My dealership actually told me that sometimes they come off the truck like that. It has not been burning any unusual amount oil...yet.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Mine did it at speeds of 1-10 mph and felt like the DSG was about to fall out of the car. That was only on a cold start though. After about 10mph or so, it wouldnt do it again. Trust me, I keep a close eye on it now. My dealership actually told me that sometimes they come off the truck like that. It has not been burning any unusual amount oil...yet.


That's definitely a good sign, I think you should be fine. Always good to check though. Can't believe the dealers wouldn't check the oil first. You're set in your case though, it's the dealer's fault you had no oil!


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> I had the EXACT same problem with my 12' Beetle turbo...my fix was simple but very irritating...
> the car was special ordered by a girl and she decided she didnt want it so it sat at that dealership a while before being transferred to my dealership. I had no problems with the car til 2 months later when it did the same thing you are describing. They found out that it wasnt the transmission, though it felt like it at the time...I have the DSG too...it was 3 quarts low of oil. :facepalm: Well I was pissed as you can imagine.  They did a full oil change and have had no problems since. Maybe dealerships have a habit of not checking the oil before selling a car now. Anyways, go check your oil and hope that its as simple as that. :beer:
> 
> I know it sounds stupid and illogical but its true.


Yeah I check my oil from time to time and also had it changed at the dealership about 1000 miles ago. Probably OK. Will check again though. I've been driving it like it's stolen for the last few days.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> If I'm reading it correctly, it sounds like you've had 1 dealership try twice to fix the problem. Why don't you try another dealership and see if they can find the problem you are describing? :thumbup:


I actually have decided to follow the service schedule through the warranty and dump it after that. If anything fails for real they will have to fix it. I just need to accept all the quirks with this car. Aside from the DSG my other issues are all of the squeaks and rattles but I have learned it's pointless to try to have the service department address those. 

Two things they were successful in fixing were the wastegate rattle (common issue) and the window motor recall. They calmed the DSG down a bit and made it tolerable. I just don't have the energy to keep taking it back or pursuing it too much.

Looking back... I would have been better off buying the base model with a manual transmission. At $20K (or less if you get a deal) you really can't beat it. The $2,500 sunroof that opens 8 inches is not worth it... the bells and whistles just introduce more with problems. And the way these things depreciate is unreal.

This is my 8th Beetle.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> I check my oil after every gas fill-up, just to make sure the TSI isn't burning oil or going through oil at a fast rate. Driving with little or no oil is one of the main causes of blow by, so you should pay extra attention to how fast your engine goes through oil. Especially if it's the turbo, regardless of manual or DSG!


Sorry, just have to chime in here...why would little or no oil cause blow by? Makes no sense. Blow by will happen all the time...it is just crankcase ventilation...instead of venting into the atmosphere.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Blow by isn't crankcase ventilation.

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/blowby.html


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> I had the EXACT same problem with my 12' Beetle turbo...my fix was simple but very irritating...
> the car was special ordered by a girl and she decided she didnt want it so it sat at that dealership a while before being transferred to my dealership. I had no problems with the car til 2 months later when it did the same thing you are describing. They found out that it wasnt the transmission, though it felt like it at the time...I have the DSG too...it was 3 quarts low of oil. :facepalm: Well I was pissed as you can imagine.  They did a full oil change and have had no problems since. Maybe dealerships have a habit of not checking the oil before selling a car now. Anyways, go check your oil and hope that its as simple as that. :beer:
> 
> I know it sounds stupid and illogical but its true.



Shouldn't the oil light have come on well before getting three quarts low? Your referring to the engine oil, right? Or are our oil lights like those of old, it comes on when there isn't any.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Shouldn't the oil light have come on well before getting three quarts low? Your referring to the engine oil, right? Or are our oil lights like those of old, it comes on when there isn't any.


You would think, but since it never came on, I guess it is made to come on when the engine dies. However, I saw the dipstick before it was taken back and was speechless. :what:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Sorry, just have to chime in here...why would little or no oil cause blow by? Makes no sense. Blow by will happen all the time...it is just crankcase ventilation...instead of venting into the atmosphere.


"Blow by" isn't normal, like Dr. Techy just posted. Sure, a little oil will vent normally, but that's not blow by. I had an 06 Passat that I bought used and it literally ate oil like no other. The worst case of blow by you can imagine, burning huge clouds of smoke of oil right out of the exhaust daily. Found out this was a) because of the general problems of the old FSI engine, and b) because the previous owner didn't know to check their oil and didn't know to refill the engine's oil if need be. So a constant lack of oil caused the engine to break down into a ridiculous state of blow by (among other factors).


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> "Blow by" isn't normal, like Dr. Techy just posted. Sure, a little oil will vent normally, but that's not blow by. I had an 06 Passat that I bought used and it literally ate oil like no other. The worst case of blow by you can imagine, burning huge clouds of smoke of oil right out of the exhaust daily. Found out this was a) because of the general problems of the old FSI engine, and b) because the previous owner didn't know to check their oil and didn't know to refill the engine's oil if need be. So a constant lack of oil caused the engine to break down into a ridiculous state of blow by (among other factors).


My bad I got some terms confused...but anyway, what you describe basically equals motor rebuild.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Read in the Audi/VW Tech section where one enthusiast reported 'Ring Blowby' needs
you to re-route your PCV hose to the atmosphere or a catch can.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> My bad I got some terms confused...but anyway, what you describe basically equals motor rebuild.


No problem man! And that is true, that's what the dealer wanted to do to my used Passat when it happened. They forgot to tell us that the problem would never actually go away, no matter what they did to the engine because it was an FSI...I had to find that out myself with some research. Long story short, I ended up with my new Turbo Beetle


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Also wanted to note that I'm on my 3rd VW DSG (06 GTI, 10 GTI, and 12 Beetle Turbo) with no transmission issues. :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

To DSG or not to DSG - that is the question’. Frankly, I think all of the automatic transmissions for Dubs suck! Unfortunately, due to my medical condition I can no longer use a manual trans.

Onward: My new Bug is the first one with DSG but true to form it sucks just as much as the ones’ prior to DSG. Just yesterday the damn thing’ was hanging in second gear so I had to play around between S-mode and D-drive to get it back to working properly. The last ‘good’ automatic transmission I had was in my 2004 Chevy Impala Sport. Frankly, I wish I had never traded in that car for the 2005-1/2 Jetta. Anyway, since then all of the VW auto-transmissions I’ve had tend to search like crazy and this new DSG is no exception. 

BTW: The most useless and ineffective feature that I have ever seen in any transmission is the ridiculous Tiptronic BS thing’ that just adds complexity to an already poorly developed concept.

Okay, time for me to take my chill-pill


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SaberOne said:


> To DSG or not DSG - that is the question’. Frankly, I think all of the automatic transmissions for Dubs suck! Unfortunately, due to my medical condition I can no longer use a manual trans.
> 
> Onward: My new Bug is the first one with DSG but true to form it sucks just as much as the ones’ prior to DSG. Just yesterday the damn thing’ was hanging in second gear so I had to play around between S-mode and D-drive to get it back to working properly. The last ‘good’ automatic transmission I had was in my 2004 Chevy Impala Sport. Frankly, I wish I had never traded in that car for the 2005-1/2 Jetta. Anyway, since then all of the VW auto-transmissions I’ve had tend to search like crazy and this new DSG is no exception.
> 
> ...


I'm a manual trans guy through and through, but like you I'm sure one day my knee will give out completely and I'll be forced into a slush box. But if I had to DSG would definitely be the way to go. It's still not quite like a manual, but its a heck of a lot better than a regular slush box.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I'm a manual trans guy through and through, but like you I'm sure one day my knee will give out completely and I'll be forced into a slush box. But if I had to DSG would definitely be the way to go. It's still not quite like a manual, but its a heck of a lot better than a regular slush box.


No doubt dude, I grew up with nuthin but manual...then I broke my back and have too much nerve damage on my left side and I was forced into a auto. But I have no complaints with the DSG. :beer:


----------



## poor99 (Aug 14, 2012)

DSG issues are more widespread in Asia, for whatever reason. The common symptom is that after a few years of operation (usually after 2 years, but there are cases within a year), the DSG may fail to shift gear. For some unfortunate owners, it happens while driving and the car will lose power. Others usually experience this issue in the morning. The car will need to be towed back for sure. 

Some people suspect that it's related to the congested traffic that causes frequent stops, and thus wearing out DSG's part quicker. Other people suspect that it's related to the humidity... anyway, it does not seem that it's related to the part origin. DSG valve body will need to be replaced in this case.


----------



## Mxkmster (Dec 8, 2010)

*DSG concerns*

The DSG is designed as a automatically control manual transaxle. The stutter or shutter that everyone complains about is similar to the problem the a normal stick shift would have, chatter from the fly wheel and friction plate. The DSG uses a mechatronic unit to control shifting and engagement of gears. When the internal bushing on the mech get worn out prematurely this causes a stutter during normally 2 to 3 shift. Volkswagen fix to this concern was to replace the mech. Now if you have the shutter from 2 to 1 gear when coming to a stop this was a basic setting issue and the syncro and gear selectors would be performed. Every transmission and transaxle with always end up failing at some point in the end. As long as you do the fluid and filter changes I have seen these trans go for over 250k miles. That doesn't mean that they don't fail before.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Does Volkswagen recommend a time increment for the DSG fluid to be replaced?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

BugzLife said:


> I had the EXACT same problem with my 12' Beetle turbo...my fix was simple but very irritating...
> the car was special ordered by a girl and she decided she didnt want it so it sat at that dealership a while before being transferred to my dealership. I had no problems with the car til 2 months later when it did the same thing you are describing. They found out that it wasnt the transmission, though it felt like it at the time...I have the DSG too...it was 3 quarts low of oil. :facepalm: Well I was pissed as you can imagine.  They did a full oil change and have had no problems since. Maybe dealerships have a habit of not checking the oil before selling a car now. Anyways, go check your oil and hope that its as simple as that. :beer:
> 
> I know it sounds stupid and illogical but its true.


 Let me get this straight. You drove your Beetle for 2 months and never checked the oil and now you're blaming the dealership for delivering your Beetle 3qts low? How the hell would you know? You NEVER checked your own oil! :screwy: 

and... yes I checked my oil, tire pressures, power steering fluid, windshield washer fluid and coolant before taking delivery. They were all at the correct levels except the rear tires which were slightly over inflated. I've checked all those weekly since last June and they are still normal but then again I have a 2.5 and they aren't oil drinkers.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> Does Volkswagen recommend a time increment for the DSG fluid to be replaced?


 My brother says w/turbo in warmer climates, 30-35K


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> Let me get this straight. You drove your Beetle for 2 months and never checked the oil and now you're blaming the dealership for delivering your Beetle 3qts low? How the hell would you know? You NEVER checked your own oil! :screwy:
> 
> and... yes I checked my oil, tire pressures, power steering fluid, windshield washer fluid and coolant before taking delivery. They were all at the correct levels except the rear tires which were slightly over inflated. I've checked all those weekly since last June and they are still normal but then again I have a 2.5 and they aren't oil drinkers.


 Well...get THIS straight...I have a fused spine from breaking my back in a 65 Beetle and cant bend over the hood of a car long enough to mess with it so I just gotta trust the dealership. Im slow gettin' in and out but once Im in its more comfortable than my bed. My friend and I check the oil every couple of weeks now. I didnt think of workin' on my new car before I drove it off the lot. The dealer blamed the dealer, not me, I just agreed. Of course being a turbo I take advantage of her power every time the situation arises so that doesnt help matters any. Be careful what you say in a post because you might not know as much as you think you do. :beer: 

 
65VW 14 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I never checked my oil until my first oil change either. Why would you? Its a brand new car, the dealership should have that all done before you leave. Believe me I don't like the dealer but I'm not about to go check all my fluids on my brand new car, shouldn't have to.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

BugzLife said:


> Be careful what you say in a post because you might not know as much as you think you do. :beer:
> 
> r


 I'm in touch with that emotion since I've broken my L3/L4 twice and am confined to a wheelchair. However I still take the time to check my fluids even though sometimes it can be frustratingly painful and awkward to do so. :beer:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> I'm in touch with that emotion since I've broken my L3/L4 twice and am confined to a wheelchair. However I still take the time to check my fluids even though sometimes it can be frustratingly painful and awkward to do so. :beer:


 :what:  WTF? Ok chief, Im sorry if I offended you but this isnt a **** slingin' forum. If youre gonna do that, go somewhere else...the end, change subject.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

BugzLife said:


> :what:  WTF? Ok chief, Im sorry if I offended you but this isnt a **** slingin' forum. If youre gonna do that, go somewhere else...the end, change subject.


 I didn't mean to offend you either. I was genuinely stunned that you hadn't checked your fluids for 2 months as I assumed that enthusiasts just did that stuff without even thinking about it anymore. I forget that not all car enthusiasts are as anal retentive and obsessed as I am with the mechanical bits and feel the need to constantly check on them. :beer:


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

NickSarazen said:


> Does Volkswagen recommend a time increment for the DSG fluid to be replaced?


 VW says 40000 miles and it is not FREE...


----------



## poor99 (Aug 14, 2012)

VW is recalling some DSG models in Japan too.

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/volkswagen-announces-dsg-recall-in-japan-59270.html

"Volkswagen Group is recalling around 91,000 cars in Japan over potential DSG transmission issues that have already led to a massive recall in China, the world's biggest auto market.

According to Automotive News, a company spokesman said that the gearbox problems are caused by the hot and wet climate typical of some Asian cities, as well as the pollution and stop-and-go traffic."


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

poor99 said:


> VW is recalling some DSG models in Japan too.
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/volkswagen-announces-dsg-recall-in-japan-59270.html
> 
> ...


No surprise there. Had mine back in the shop this week due to a loss of power situation twice last weekend. Nothing done but they want me to bring it back for some block readings (?) or something. Want to compare the readings to a brand new Beetle on the lot.

Recently read VW is developing a 9 (?) speed DSG. LOL. Get the kinks worked out of the 6 speed first.


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*No Problems with my DSG. Maybe you need to disconnect your battery for a few hours and retrain again.*

I am willing to bet training went horribly wrong. Disconnect your battery for a while. IT will be a hassle since you will need to reprogram everything but the adaptive programming will start from scratch. Don't hesitate when you accelerate. It should clear up. I haven't had a problem with mine. I like the way it shifts in sport mode. I've also shifted it tiptronic style. Remember this isn't an automatic, it's a computer controlled manual. Some people are not used to the slight delay when taking off but I drive a manual too... that's the clutch engaging and spooling the turbo up a little ... I think too many people back off and try again and train the DSG to shutter. 

I've got no problems. I don't have a manual only because driving a manual in 20 minutes of gridlock can be a problem. Now I don't have to hit Rte 128 anymore but anyway check the forums to see if the DSG is an adaptive transmission. If it is for sure then training went wrong.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

jerryn said:


> I am willing to bet training went horribly wrong. Disconnect your battery for a while. IT will be a hassle since you will need to reprogram everything but the adaptive programming will start from scratch. Don't hesitate when you accelerate. It should clear up. I haven't had a problem with mine. I like the way it shifts in sport mode. I've also shifted it tiptronic style. Remember this isn't an automatic, it's a computer controlled manual. Some people are not used to the slight delay when taking off but I drive a manual too... that's the clutch engaging and spooling the turbo up a little ... I think too many people back off and try again and train the DSG to shutter.
> 
> I've got no problems. I don't have a manual only because driving a manual in 20 minutes of gridlock can be a problem. Now I don't have to hit Rte 128 anymore but anyway check the forums to see if the DSG is an adaptive transmission. If it is for sure then training went wrong.


Glad to hear all is peachy with your DSG. My 2012 Turbo with DSG didn't have any issues and I drove it the same as I drive my 2013. It's beyond training with my DSG, unless it has a learning disability. I doubt if there could be a correlation between it being adaptive and it making rattling noises when accelerating and going over bumps. They all do that (so the master tech says). If it's gonna fail I hope it happens during the warranty period. I'd love to have a normal DSG again.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

OP here... Parted ways with my VW Beetle Turbo today. Hopefully the next owner of my car enjoys it. Perhaps I could have lived with all the quirks, but the leather seats were supremely uncomfortable for me, and my back couldn't take it any longer. I will be driving this instead:


----------



## bonzomatic (Dec 3, 2013)

*Year long fight*

I bought my 2011 CC as a CPO vehicle, and I'm so glad that I did. I took it to the dealer about 6 months after I bought it complaining about strange transmission issues. I had done some research on it before taking it to them and knew it was possible that it was a problem with the mechatronic unit. I mentioned that to them and they said that since it was a used car, the transmission just needed to be reset since it "learns" how I drive and it may be confused by having a new driver. That helped for about a day, then it was back to acting strange. A few months later I took it in for some other service and mentioned that on top of the strange shifting, it was also making a loud noise when downshifting from 3-2, then 2-1. I mentioned the mechatronic concern again and this time the adviser said that those issues were resolved after the 2009 model year. I continued to have more and more problems, but what was the final straw was when I was stopped on a hill and pressed the gas, and the car would barely move. If the car was a true manual, I would say that it felt like trying to start the car in 4th gear. I took the car in the following day and finally the dealer acknowledged that the mechatronic unit needed to be replaced and they had to get approval from VW. I'm driving a loaner car for at least a week, but I really hope that my car is working fine once I get it back. :banghead:

This will most likely be the last VW I purchase. My previous car was a 2007 Mustang and the only major repair I did to it was a clutch replacement due to normal use in stop and go traffic. German engineering my arse...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

bonzomatic said:


> I bought my 2011 CC as a CPO vehicle, and I'm so glad that I did. I took it to the dealer about 6 months after I bought it complaining about strange transmission issues. I had done some research on it before taking it to them and knew it was possible that it was a problem with the mechatronic unit. I mentioned that to them and they said that since it was a used car, the transmission just needed to be reset since it "learns" how I drive and it may be confused by having a new driver. That helped for about a day, then it was back to acting strange. A few months later I took it in for some other service and mentioned that on top of the strange shifting, it was also making a loud noise when downshifting from 3-2, then 2-1. I mentioned the mechatronic concern again and this time the adviser said that those issues were resolved after the 2009 model year. I continued to have more and more problems, but what was the final straw was when I was stopped on a hill and pressed the gas, and the car would barely move. If the car was a true manual, I would say that it felt like trying to start the car in 4th gear. I took the car in the following day and finally the dealer acknowledged that the mechatronic unit needed to be replaced and they had to get approval from VW. I'm driving a loaner car for at least a week, but I really hope that my car is working fine once I get it back. :banghead:
> 
> This will most likely be the last VW I purchase. My previous car was a 2007 Mustang and the only major repair I did to it was a clutch replacement due to normal use in stop and go traffic. German engineering my arse...


I'd urge you to take it to another dealer. It sounds like your current dealership is not providing you the best service for your warranty issue. Years ago a dealership closest to me never seemed to fix my car properly. I took it to a different dealership and they fixed it immediately and correctly. Night and day. I never returned to the original dealership. It's sad to say that there are 'good' dealers and 'not so good' dealerships/service centers. Your's may not be a good one.


----------

